# Piotr Zieliński



## Mou (2 Maggio 2013)

Trequartista classe '94 in forza all'Udinese e, secondo certe voci di mercato, già in ottica Juventus. Questa stagione 5 presenze in prima squadra, con prima presenza da titolare alla 32.ma giornata (Parma - Udinese 0-3).
Nazionale polacco under21, ha collezionato 4 presenze e 2 reti finora. 

Lo avete mai visto in azione?


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2013)

si, fortissimo secondo me, grandissima tecnica e mi sembra anche abbia una certa intelligenza tattica nonostante la giovane età


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2013)

Prossimo anno lui e Pereyra faranno le fortune dell'Udinese 

Ovviamente noi nell'est Europa non andiamo manco per sbaglio a visionare i giocatori.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Prossimo anno lui e Pereyra faranno le fortune dell'Udinese
> 
> Ovviamente noi nell'est Europa non andiamo manco per sbaglio a visionare i giocatori.



braida l'est europa la conosce bene , pero ci va solo per turimso sessuale


----------



## Milanscout (4 Maggio 2013)

Salamon è dell'est come benedicic e tamas


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Salamon è dell'est come benedicic e tamas



3 fenomeni mi dicono 

Benedicic è l'unico interessante, peccato che sia sfasciato il ginocchio.


----------



## Milanscout (4 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 3 fenomeni mi dicono
> 
> Benedicic è l'unico interessante, peccato che sia sfasciato il ginocchio.



Non fenomeni ma sicuramente possono diventare ottimi giocatori


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2013)

Ottimi giocatori per cosa? Se va bene possono ambire a fare le riserve nel Milan.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ottimi giocatori per cosa? Se va bene possono ambire a fare le riserve nel Milan.



appunto..al massimo possono essere prestati, non credo che sono giocatori che possono ambire neanche a fare le riserve per adesso


----------



## Mou (8 Novembre 2013)

Sta giocando pochissimo in un'Udinese disastrata...


----------

